# [A] Verlorene Legion auf Durotan sucht für 25er ICC 11/12



## Nilknarf (5. Juni 2010)

Die <Verlorene Legion> vom Server Durotan auf Allianzseite sucht:


Druiden &#8594; 1 Eule / 1 Feral (Katze ) / Heal 
Todesritter &#8594; 1 DD mit Tankspecc
Magier &#8594; 1ner 

Sollte deine Klasse momentan nicht gesucht werde, scheue dich nicht dich trotzdem zu bewerben , wenn du meinst du bist ein herausragender guter Spieler mit perfekt vz und gesockelten equip das zu unserem paßt. 


Raidprogress: 

10 | Ulduar (C+A) [C] &#9679; TotC © [C+3] &#9679; ICC © [M/L/G/D/F/R/-/B/Q/V/-/-] 
25 | Ulduar © [L/X/C/H/T/F/-/V/-] &#9679; TotC © [1/2/3/4/-] &#9679; ICC (M/L/G/D/F/R/P/B/Q/V/S/-) 

*Unsere Raidzeiten: * 

- Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag 
- Laden: 19:45 
- Raidbeginn: 20:00 
- Raidende: 23:00 

*Was wir von euch erwarten: * 

- 18 Jahre + 
- den Wunsch nach >= 66% Raid-Beteiligung 
- absolute Zuverlässigkeit 
- Spaß an den kommenden Hardmodes und Ehrgeiz 
- Skill und Movement 
- Ständiger Optimierungswunsch der eigenen Möglichkeiten 
- eine stabile Internetverbindung und einen leistungsfähigen PC 
- Ein funktionierendes Headset (Hören UND Reden) 
- Passende Verzauberungen, Sockelungen, Flasks, Pots, Bufffood 
-Du bist noch nicht wow übersättigt und willst auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit aufhören 

*Was wir euch bieten:* 

-langjährige Raiderfahrung im Endcountent 
-Homepage 
-Teamspeak 
-Lootvergabe durch sinniges DKP System 
-freie IDs für Naxx25, Malygos25, Sartharion25, AK 25 
-freie IDs für sämtliche 10er Instanzen 
-Zusammenhalt und Disziplin 

*Wir brauchen keine Spieler die:* 

- mit sich und ihrer Leistung schnell zufrieden sind 
- nach 10 Wipes die Nase voll haben 
- sich nicht für den Raid engagieren wollen 
- nach kurzer Zeit keine Lust mehr auf eine Instanz haben 
- eher auf Items aus sind als auf Herausforderungen 
- dauernd den Raid/den Char/den Server/die Fraktion wechseln 


Du hast Interesse? Dann bewirb Dich in unserem Forum: 

*http://verlorenelegion.ath.cx* 

Für weitere Fragen kannst du uns auch ingame erreichen. 
Ansprechpartner sind hierbei Luckysgirl, Schmiddel, Nilknarf, Gomero, Mcfredl, Condrasil, Modrik oder jedes weitere Gildenmitglied


----------



## Nilknarf (16. Juni 2010)

/push


----------

